

Police ticket supporters of Emily Good for parking 1/2" too far from the curb - coderdude
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/06/24/rochester-police-use.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Video here <http://thedailywh.at/tag/emily-good/>

